# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Circuitos de magia

## mago alcala

Estoy con algún proyecto de hacer circuitos de magia por mi zona (Logroño - La Rioja), en Pub, discotecas, etc.

Todo aquel mago que le interese hacer este tipo de magia se puede poner en contacto conmigo. Esto lo veo más para magos que estén en un circulo de aproximadamente 200 Km. (País Vasco, Navarra, Santander, Burgos, Aragón, Soria), pero está abierto a todo el que esté interesado. Tenéis que mandarme por correo ordinario o E-mail: lo que hacéis, una pequeña presentación (fotos, cartel o DVD) y por supuesto cuanto es vuestro caché para este tipo de eventos (ya hablaremos de comisiones... jejejeje).

Espero vuestras noticias para ponerme en marcha.



Dirección:

José Alcalá
Obispo Fidel García, n&#186; 10 - 1&#186;D
26004 Logroño - La Rioja

E-mail: magoalcala@ono.com - alcala112@hotmail.com
Tel. 610604882

----------

